# ANAVETs



## solid1191 (20 Aug 2005)

I would like to extend my congrats to GGHG_Cadet for winning the ANAVET this year in CLI Adventure at Blackdown. Good game lads.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (20 Aug 2005)

Same to you mr. Sung congratulations on your ANAVET. It's a beautiful medal isn't it!


----------



## Burrows (20 Aug 2005)

Good on both of you


----------



## SLC (26 Aug 2005)

Congratulation to Cadet Roberta Busch (Buschgirl427) from Thunder Bay, ON as the winner of the ANAVET medal for D&C at VACSTC this year.  Ms. Busch was a member of 31 Platoon Guard Company.  Job well done!!!

*CI Janice Yeung*  8)​*A/Pl. Comd. 31 & 32 Pl.*​*Guard Coy VACSTC 05'*​


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Aug 2005)

SLC said:
			
		

> Congratulation to Cadet Roberta Busch (Buschgirl427) from Thunder Bay, ON as the winner of the ANAVET medal for D&C at VACSTC this year.   Ms. Busch was a member of 31 Platoon Guard Company.   Job well done!!!
> 
> *CI Janice Yeung*   8)​*A/Pl. Comd. 31 & 32 Pl.*​*Guard Coy VACSTC 05'*​



cangrats to all of you. i still dont understand why all the cadets from thunderbay either go to WCSTC or VACSTC. wouldn't it make sense if they went to BCTC


----------



## Burrows (27 Aug 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> cangrats to all of you. i still dont understand why all the cadets from thunderbay either go to WCSTC or VACSTC. wouldn't it make sense if they went to BCTC


Thats the point Hutch...If it makes sense you can count on the military to do something else.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (4 Sep 2005)

Thanks guys , but it was nothing but hard work, lol.   There were only 59 ANAVET medals given out this year across canada, did you know that?? It was stated when they did the article about me in the T-bay newspaper.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Sep 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> cangrats to all of you. i still dont understand why all the cadets from thunderbay either go to WCSTC or VACSTC. wouldn't it make sense if they went to BCTC



Because Thunder Bay belongs to Western Area not Central Area.


----------



## Burrows (5 Sep 2005)

Buschgirl427 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys , but it was nothing but hard work, lol.   There were only 59 ANAVET medals given out this year across canada, did you know that?? It was stated when they did the article about me in the T-bay newspaper.


  Could you scan the article?


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 Sep 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Because Thunder Bay belongs to Western Area not Central Area.



ohhhhh ok that makes sense than. i never knew that though. thanks


----------



## Burrows (6 Sep 2005)

I still dont see why we would be sending them out to BC.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (9 Sep 2005)

i could scan the article. d'you want it for the website mr. burrows?


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Sep 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I still dont see why we would be sending them out to BC.


i know it is a little weird, but it does make since. all the central cadets go to blackdown and the western region cadets go to Vernon and in some cases whitehorse.


----------



## Burrows (10 Sep 2005)

Buschgirl427 said:
			
		

> i could scan the article. d'you want it for the website mr. burrows?



If theres a website link thats even better.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (13 Sep 2005)

There is a weblink, but theres no picture, so its not visually stimulating.


----------



## Burrows (14 Sep 2005)

Then scan the article?

Congrats on the promotion.  You're allowed to hang with the cool kids now.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (22 Sep 2005)

YAAAAAAY Busch that medal looks good on you. Oh yes this is mondoux  what staff are you doing next year ?


----------



## englishmuffin (26 Sep 2005)

Congradulations on the ANAVET. You must have worked hard. Keep in mind, everybody(well, most) at D&C did. Speaking of which, I got 2nd best in 30 platoon. So close that my name was actually on the award. I was pretty cheesed at the time, but the better man won.  ;D


----------



## SLC (7 Oct 2005)

It's a bit late to post this but a BIG Congratulation to Cadet Peter Xing from 2472 (15th Fld. RCA) RCACC, Vancouver, BC as the winner of the ANAVET medal for CLI - Adventure at WHACSTC this year.  Job well done


----------



## SLC (7 Oct 2005)

and for two consecutive year, my cadets are the proud recipients of the ANAVET medal ;D

*CLI Military Band* - Cadet Kylan McAskile of 2979 RC(Army)CC, High Level, Alberta *VACSTC 2004*
*CLI Drill & Ceremonial* - Cadet Roberta Busch of 2294 RC(Army)CC, Thunder Bay, Ontario *VACSTC 2005*


----------



## Buschgirl427 (9 Oct 2005)

mondoux, I wanna go parachuting this year in France I think. Ill staff probly next year @ vernon. *crosses fingers* NSCE MARKS.....


----------

